# Modification mail



## Manonlyam22 (26 Avril 2019)

bonsoir voilà j’avais créer mon tout premier compte Apple iCloud il y’a quelques années j’avais toujours gardé la même adresse mail. M’etant fait pirater cette dernière je viens de procéder à la modification je n’ai pas créer de nouveau compte juste modifier le mail pensez vous que ça peut jouer sur la suppression des photos etc ? Merci


----------

